

Innovation: Harnessing spammers to advance AI - amichail
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn16973-innovation-harnessing-spammers-to-advance-ai.html

======
amichail
Criminals are important for the software industry as well.

In particular, people creating viruses scare away many users from pirating
software.

Moreover, people pirating software are essentially giving software companies
free advertisement.

